# 50/80 Dankung tube bandset - opinions



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking to get a new bandset for my catty, I shoot 9.5 mm steel and have double 1875 tubes already and need something a little more durable but still with enough speed to hunt. what does everyone think is the best? I have looked at 50/80 and it looks good but what do you guys think is best?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

9.5mm isn't what you should use to hunt.

Just go for a higher ammo especially if you're using something like looped 5080


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Cheers for replying , Not thinking of getting looped 50/80 just single , what durable tubing would you recommend for 9.5's?


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Cheers for replying , Not thinking of getting looped 50/80 just single , what durable tubing would you recommend for 9.5's?


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Cheers for replying , Not thinking of getting looped 50/80 just single , what durable tubing would you recommend for 9.5's?


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Oops accidentally sent that same thing over :/


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Psuedo tapered 2040, halfway psuedo


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool thanks I'll look into it


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

9.5 mm is fine for hunting aslong as you headshot the game, ive put plenty away with them. Im using looped 1745s at the minute with 9.5 mm steel and there great


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

50/80s are great. Lively and long lasting.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

For heavy ammo , and good durability, I like the hygienic large tubes, I believe simple shot has them, been meaning to try the 50/80s


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

I love the hygienic medium tubes for 9.5 steel, but for BIG ammo I subjectively find that 5080s have more snap than the large hygienic tubes. 5080s are thicker and a little harder to pull than the hygienic, but with large ammo and rocks they really excel once broken in. Just my .02.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

+1 on Large hygienic latex tubes, they shoot .50 cal steel and lead with power and they last too!

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool ! Hygienic tubes it is! Any idea when I can buy it from?


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Got mine from Simple Shot.

Cheers.

EG.


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

I love the hygienic medium tubes for 9.5 steel, but for BIG ammo I subjectively find that 5080s have more snap than the large hygienic tubes. 5080s are thicker and a little harder to pull than the hygienic, but with large ammo and rocks they really excel once broken in. Just my .02.

Thanks Stretch  , do you reckon that it packs enough punch to knock out a rabbit (seeing that you seem experienced with these tubes) Im not looking for speed perfection , just as long as it lasts for ages and does the job, I think the fun is in the accuracy anyway.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Ads. I agree about the 5080s and the big stuff. And the fun is definitely in the accuracy! I just got my first rounds of 3060 and 4070 a few days ago. 2 weeks to my door from China. When I pulled the 3060 out of the bag I was impressed right away, and the 4070 seemed flat and listless in comparison. I was pretty sure I had it figured without even testing.  Well once again the magic of latex stood the obvious on it's head, and although the 3060 is pretty good, in my opinion the 4070 absolutely rocks. So far, and I'm just getting started, I would say the 4070 has real potential to replace 5080 for me. One benefit of tubes seems to be that I can get away with a wider range of ammo weight than flats, which I find really has to be tuned to the size shot you're using. The 4070 seems to throw it all very well. Surprise.


----------

